# Zombie Walk on Saturday 10/8/2011



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Wish me luck, I'm hosting our second annual zombie walk this saturday. Last year we had about 200 zombies in all. This year it looks to be bigger.

We are having a zombie walk down main street, pausing of course to lean against the windows at the plasma center and the local bistros, then we're turning the corner for a couple of hour street party with live music, a climbing wall (where non-zombies can have a head start and get dragged off the wall by zombies) and food vendors.

Should be the most fun alot of people have all year. I can't wait.

I'll post pics when it's all said and done


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Good luck Bascombe. Sounds like it should be a great event.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Good Luck and Have fun! NJ Zombie Walk is the 22nd... Were doing a Thriller flash mob as well, Can't wait!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

How did the zombie walk turn out?
I just went to my 1st Z shuffle and had a howl!


----------

